# New toy!!



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well got my new toy today. Also decided to get the crimson trace laserguard for it to. Decided to shoot a little today and I will tell you what it is worlds different then shooting the LCP. The sights, laser, and the trigger pull. Also my girlfriend held it and she wants a shield too with the laserguard. Gosh I am going to go broke!! Thanks everyone for the input that y'all have given me!:thumbsup: Also thanks to my dad for dealing with all my questions on dealing with this purchase and helping me out. Made my brithday worthwhile!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice rig !


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice! I bought my wife the same gun. Kinda want one for myself. Shoots great, especially for such a small gun. Enjoy!


----------

